# Oil



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Anybody run royal purple 0w-40 oil in there can am? How does it do?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I ran RP in my brute & it did great. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Ive always been told royal purple is good oil but Im kinda wondering about the 0w-40? I see where some people are running amzoil 0w-40 Im wondering if thats kinda the same thing


----------

